# Maple burl



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Got a maple Burl through commission work this past fall. Fellow dropped it off and bought two out of the four finished pieces just last week. Here's a few photos to share. I cored the main Burl three times.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow!
Just....Wow!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

You have nerves of steel! I saw the results of a little goof up with a big blank like that---broke the tool rest and bent a huge chisel---

Nice work, I bet you have done this more than once.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh I've had a few things blow up before. One in particular whizzed by my face so close that it made me think twice from there on. I check and double check while do this but after a while it becomes comfortable.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

The FUBAR was my brothers first attempt at turning a wet log section on a big Jet lathe--

He had the bent chisel hanging on the wall as a reminder to always be extra careful.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

That's nice, very nice. Getting three bowls out of that burl is making good use of it. Do you use the Kel-McNaughton coring tool?

That's a nice lathe, too. What is it, about a 20" swing?


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Actually got 4 bowls out that Burl. The main bowl and 3 cores. I use the McNaughton coring blades and really like them because they allow me to come in at any angle. It's the best for doing burls. 

I've ordered the Oneway coring system for the more straight forward coring. The Oneway is the quicker one to use though and it's easier to figure out how deep it will cut. The only drawback is that the Oneway does a "cookie cutter" shape. 

That's a General 2060 lathe that I use. (20" swing)


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I'm not a turner(Yet)
Could you show that coring tool?

I recently inherited a fine lathe that can turn big chunks like your burl----


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=49128&cat=1,330,49233,49232&ap=1


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

That's cool and all but I feel like you cut out the burl part.


----------



## ChnSwMllOnaHll (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice! Check out a couple of the slabs I just cut!


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice! The third picture shows the ripple on the outside of the log. Always a good indicator of what's hiding inside.


----------

